# MacBook Airpot et Wanadoo LiveBox Sagem Problème Connexion



## dbpc33 (27 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à vous tous et toutes...
je viens d'acquérir un MacBook Core 2 Duo 13 pouces, 120 Go, 1 Go Ram en date de mardi 22mai 2007.
pour une somme exorbitante (35  hors taxe), le vendeur me propose d'installer Mac Os X (Tiger) et différents utilitaires afin de repartir et d'être prêt à utiliser ce Mac.

Un pc est connecté filaire sur la livebox Sagem en Ethernet.

L'installation s'est faite et j'ai pu connecter le MacBook à Internet via Airport. (non sans mal, mais j'ai réussi).

J'ai souhaité réinstaller Mac Os X afin de modifier les partitions (bien qu'il existe des logiciels qui permettent d'éviter cette manipulation, j'ai voulu savoir comment cela se déroulait).

Ceci fait et la fin, après le fenêtre de Bienvenue dans de nombreuses langues, je sélectionne "France", 
puis à la suivante "ne pas transférer mes données" 
puis pour le clavier "France - numérique" et là,
"Sélectionnez un service sans fil", 
différents choix se proposent, 
"ALICE", 
"domainedemonteils",
"*Wanadoo-e54d*" et 
"Autre réseau", 
je sélectionne "*Wanadoo e54d*" 
et tape pour "_Mot de passe : le reseau sélectionné requiert un mot de passe_" 
les 26 lettres et chiffres de la clé WEP de la Livebox (ne sachant pas taper quoi d'autre) 
et le message suivant apparaît " *Erreur Airport - Une erreur s'est produite lors de la connexion au réseau sélectionné*" (bien qu'ayant au préalable appyer et mis la livebox en connexion WIfi clignotant).

j'ai aussi dans un essai précédent précisé "*Type de connexion*"
"*Mon ordinateur ne se connecte pas à Internet*" et n'est pas pu toutefois en suivant les recommandations de Wanadoo/Orange activer la connexion... une fois Mac Os X lancé.

voilà, je suis un peu long mais espère vous avoir bien précisé ma difficulté et vous remercie par avance pour toutes les aides que vous pourrez m'apporter.
Cordialement
David


----------



## WolfGTA (27 Mai 2007)

Salut ! 
J'ai une livebox Inventel mais peut être que ceci pourra t'aider :

dans la page de config de la borne airport, tu peux modifier le mode de fonctionnement de celle ci . Il y a une option qui s'appelle en gros " en association avec un autre routeur ou réseau " ... Il faut utiliser cette option plutôt que celle par défaut . 

Ensuite mettre la livebox en mode association, et valider la modif de la borne airport ...

Normalement cela doit fonctionner ...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mai 2007)

Salut !


Soit tu essayes d'entrer directement la clé mac de ton airport dans l'interface de la livebox.

Soit tu changes le canal


----------



## dbpc33 (28 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir, et merci pour votre proposition,

je viens d'essayer de refaire la manipulation et en clé WEP, 

j'ai choisi CLE WEP HEXADECIMALE, et là bonheur cela fonctionne....

merci encore et que ce tuyau profite à un maximum de personnes car sur le site de Wanadoo/Orange, ils ne proposent pas cette option...........seraient-ils des blaireaux ?

non, je suis méchant.........

merci encore

PROBLEME RESOLU


----------

